# what the heck is "printer meter reads?"



## yzman (Jun 3, 2003)

hi all,

i have a job to get meter reads off 9 printers in an office...
no idea what that means...

if i want to guess, it sounds like there is a counter on the printer of the no. of copies made, like a car odometer for miles, and i just need to right down that no. is that it?
they would pay someone to do just that?

if you have done this before, or know for certain... (no guessing pls) i beg you let me know!

thanks.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Most HP printers I have seen keep track of the total number of pages printed. This is probably what you want. I think you can get the information by having the printer do a self test page from the printers control panel.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Thats all it is... Most printers have a diagnostics page or informational page you can have it print out that tells you the number of prints it has done total and the number it has done since the last service. If all their saying is a meter read that in fact is all it is. Usually this is done on high capacity network printers and even more so on leased network copier/printers because usually you pay a certain ammount per copy.


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

If its a high end type printer, you can probably point a web browser at it (using its IP address) and get info off it like that. Else youre be looking at doing a SNMP query on it via some utility or finding some code, if it wont print out a status sheet as mentioned above.


----------



## yzman (Jun 3, 2003)

as i thought...
seems they only pay someone to go out there so that they company leasing the printer does not lie or something...
well thanks for confirming!


----------

